# A Few Questions



## freethinker98 (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are a list of questions that I have as someone who wants to become a freemason 

•Do politics effects me eligibility to become a member? I am of the radical left.

•My grandfather was a mason, he had a freemason bible, will this in anyway effect my eligibility?

•I do believe in a creator but not Devine intervention, in short a deist. Since the masons are generally christian will this effect me?

•Is there a youth wing?


----------



## RyanC (Oct 4, 2014)

You need to believe in a Supreme Begin/Power how you define it is up too you, Masons do not care how you believe on Politics but you can't not be radical and must support the laws of your country, a Mason Bible is the Same thing as a King James Bible. How young are you talking about, lodges will man of all different ages some lodges will have more younger man than others.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2014)

None of your concerns will be a reason to deny you membership. Politics and religion are not even allowed to be discussed in lodge. As far as religion is concerned the only requirement is that you believe in a Supreme Being. If by youth wing you mean a wing for younger adults then the answer is no. If you mean is their an organization for those under 18-21 years old then the answer is yes, there are numerous organizations.


----------



## freethinker98 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the answers


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 6, 2014)

RyanC said:


> ... Masons do not care how you believe on Politics but you can't not be radical and must support the laws of your country ...



This bit comes with further qualifications.  Your political opinions don't matter and we have a landmark against discussing partisan politics in our assemblies.  There are degrees of radical-ness.  If you are radical enough that you can't or won't resist discussing politics you would disrupt the peace and should not become a Mason.  Radical can mean far from the center but not active or radical can mean active or radical can mean endlessly recruiting.  The line between free thinker and breaking the peace is the line between checking it at the door and bringing it inside the door.


----------

